# Mainboard und RAM Empfehlung für Ryzen 3800x



## m4soN (28. Oktober 2019)

*Mainboard und RAM Empfehlung für Ryzen 3800x*

Hallo zusammen,

nach über 7 Jahren steht mal wieder ein PC "Neubau" ins Haus. Leider bin ich mittlerweile so weit vom Thema weg, dass ich mich gerade sehr schwer tue wieder zurück in die Materie zu finden.

Fakt ist, ich habe mir gestern als Deal den Ryzen 3800x bei Mindfactory bestellt, für den ich jetzt ein passendes Board, RAM und idealerweise auch SSD Platte bräuchte. Budget bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Ich will kein Low Budget Investment, aber auch nicht Ultra High End. Ein gutes P/L Verhältnis mit Tendenz zu oberer Mittelklasse wäre cool. Ich brauche noch Cash für die 2080 TI  Also ich sage jetzt mal so eine Range von 500-700 € für RAM+Board wären cool, wenn sinnvoll.

Geplant habe ich auch den Alphacool Eisbaer 360 einzubauen, ohne das ich abschätzen kann, wie der mit den heutigen Boards passt. Sollte aber kein Problem sein, oder?

Was hättet ihr denn da für gute Empfehlungen für mich, wenn ich evtl mal übertakten will, aber das aktuell noch nicht wirklich geplant ist. Ich würde also gerne die Option haben, bin aber nicht darauf angewiesen. Und welche "Menge" RAM würdet ihr empfehlen? 16 oder 32?

Bin auf eure Vorschläge gespannt.


----------



## AlphaMale (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM Empfehlung für Ryzen 3800x*

Ich würde das Paket empfehlen Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de
Ram : Diesen kannst du, weil Micron E Dies gut übertakten. Wenn das Budget da ist, würde ich gleich 32 GB nehmen.
Board: Hab ich auch, klasse P/L.
M2 Sata SSD: ist gerade die Empfehlung für 1 TB.



Zu dem Eisbär kann ich leider nix sagen.


----------



## m4soN (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM Empfehlung für Ryzen 3800x*



AlphaMale schrieb:


> Ich würde das Paket empfehlen Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de
> Ram : Diesen kannst du, weil Micron E Dies gut übertakten. Wenn das Budget da ist, würde ich gleich 32 GB nehmen.
> Board: Hab ich auch, klasse P/L.
> M2 Sata SSD: ist gerade die Empfehlung für 1 TB.
> ...



Danke dir für dieses Feedback. Verzeih mir die Rückfrage, mit diesen ausgewählten Produkten "verpasse" ich nichts, oder? Wie sieht es mit Zukunftstauglichkeit aus? Hab nur kurz in einer PCGHW etwas über die 570 Boards und die PCI-E Belegung gelesen (ohne es schon direkt wieder zu verstehen). Da war immer wieder von PCI-E 4.0 vs 3.0 die Rede. Laut Mindfactory hat das Board 4.0 und damit fehlt mir nichts. Korrekt?

Kannst du vllt noch ganz kurz mir Wiedereinsteiger begründen warum ich damit super fahre und warum es andere aussticht?

Nochmal, danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM Empfehlung für Ryzen 3800x*

Korrekt. Das Mainboard kann PCIe 4.0.


----------



## AlphaMale (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM Empfehlung für Ryzen 3800x*

Wie oben schon angedeutet: Ein sehr gutes P/ L Verhältnis:
Preislich recht günstiger Ram, der sich gut übertakten lässt (Ich habe die selben, allerdings 2x 8 GB), meiner läuft statt auf 3200 Mhz, auf 3800 Mhz (da ich viel Arma 3 zocke, profitiere ich davon durch ca 10-15 % höhere Min FPS).

Das Board hat eine aktuelle Plattform 570x und PciE 4, das Bios ist übersichtlich und recht durchdacht, ein paar Msi und auch einige Asus Boards (570x)  haben (mehr) Probleme, so bekommt man es hier und in anderen Foren mit.

Die SSD hat zwar "nur" QLC Flashspeicher,, bei dem zu erwartenden Einsatzszenario (Gaming) lässt ein evtl. früher "voll laufender" Cache als sehr unwahrscheinlich erscheinen. Das wäre nur ein Nachteil, wenn du häufig 50 GB großer Dateien verschiebst (und bei der M2 durch die große Bandbreite von M2 sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Ich werde jetzt nicht jede einzelne Komponente einem entsprechenden Counterpart gegenüberstellen, das wirst du verstehen, krieg dafür ja kein Redakteursgehalt


----------



## m4soN (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM Empfehlung für Ryzen 3800x*

Um Gottes Willen. Das hab ich auch gar nicht erwartet und bin dir schon dankbar für die Erklärung. Ich hoffe das kam nicht falsch rüber.

Gerade folgenden Deal entdeckt. Wie siehts mit den RAM aus? 

Corsair Vengeance LPX (2x, 16GB, DDR4-3200, DIMM 288) - Galaxus


----------



## AlphaMale (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM Empfehlung für Ryzen 3800x*

Dazu finde ich die Info, das sich darunter wohl Chips von Hynix verbergen. Die sind im allgemeinen (etwas) schlechter/ schwieriger zu übertakten. Siehe Ryzen RAM Oc Threads hier oder bei Computerbase.


----------

